
Trump Wants to Borrow Tech Workers from Amazon, Google, and Microsoft: Report - Raj7k
https://gizmodo.com/trump-wants-to-borrow-tech-workers-from-amazon-google-1829905682
======
bussierem
This isn't a "report", it's a political opinion piece. No matter your views on
Trump's administration, there's (from my count) 2-3 sentences total giving a
slightly expanded version of the title of the article, along with a link to
WaPo for the actual "report. The rest is just the authors political opinions.

Save yourself time, and deny them clicks. Not worth clicking through. Nothing
to see here. If you actually care about the issue, use this link instead that
actually talks about the issue:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/10/22/white-h...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/10/22/white-
house-is-wooing-tech-workers-do-tours-duty-government/)

The OP should modify their link to this.

~~~
mohammedbin
I wouldn't have minded if he had anything Original to say about Trump either.
It's just the same regurgitation

------
subjectsigma
There are plenty of positions in the federal government where you are
performing a needed public service and improving the lives of your fellow
citizens, while still "working" for Trump in that he's technically at the top
of the chain of command. Comparing devs working on healthcare.gov to Nazis on
trial is absurd and offensive.

What's more interesting is whether there's precedent for this. I guess
conscription? If we had a "cyber war" with China and needed security experts,
would we be able to draft workers from Google and other big corps and then
return them in a few years? I would think so but I'm not sure.

------
wallstquant
Why can't the government just compete with a competitive wage?

